# Model X vs BMW X5



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My friends James and Thomas of the awesome ThrottleHouse YouTube channel put the Model X and new BMW X5 through their paces. Recognize the Model X ?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

"You'll notice I didn't try to pick apart the Model X for panel gaps just then because I actually had quite a big panel gap on the X5..."


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

TrevP said:


> My friends James and Thomas of the awesome ThrottleHouse YouTube channel put the Model X and new BMW X5 through their paces. Recognize the Model X ?


Is the vibration that is noted a little before 4 min what you said in another post (that I've been unable to relocate) that Tesla service was/is fixing for you? I have the same thing and wanting to make sure I have needed info about the problem and to calibrate my expectations for a fix.


----------



## Ajay Patel (Mar 4, 2017)

@TrevP - is that your X??? The wheel bands , blacked out door buttons and Ontario plates are clues!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Ajay Patel said:


> @TrevP - is that your X??? The wheel bands , blacked out door buttons and Ontario plates are clues!


Yes!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Bigriver said:


> Is the vibration that is noted a little before 4 min what you said in another post (that I've been unable to relocate) that Tesla service was/is fixing for you? I have the same thing and wanting to make sure I have needed info about the problem and to calibrate my expectations for a fix.


Pretty sure that's what he was talking about. I just had it fixed a couple of days ago. This episode was recorded at the end of May


----------

